# Tappan Lake (Public Hunting Ground)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Just curious how the hunting is on the public ground at Tappan Lake ?? i know there is quite a bit of ground down there that is public hunting areas but have never hunted it for deer and i only live 10 minutes away. ive always heard that the public ground gets WAY TOO CROWDED is that true ?? Id like to hunt Tappan some this week in a area that i squirrel hunted with my son (along the first bay past the dam). Im just looking to fill a doe tag out there wont be targeting a buck unless of course a BIG ONE comes by !!!  So is it worth the trip ??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive always hunted public hunting land and everywhere ive hunted it is crowded, but there are deer to be tagged everywhere. crowds are gonna be part of hunting public land. try bow hunting if its solitude your looking for. be safe and wear as much orange as you can.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

We have hunted the same spot at Clendenning for 10 + years. Always the same story, lots of people on Monday then nobody the rest of the week. It even seems like the number of people on Monday is down the last couple years. 

Lots of people do not hurt anything, they keep the deer moving and allow everyone to get a shot. 

I have shot 3 nice bucks there in 4 years and always manage to see plenty of deer.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We hunted public hunting a lot with no problems. But we always choose to walk in a ways. Most public land is hunted basically on the outer edges. By getting in where most hunters will not hunt to because of lazyness or just not having time or for other reasons. You not only avoid most hunters you are also where they will drive the deer to. Get there early, keep your eyes open(for deer and other hunters) and you will get deer. Dont forget to be careful. You can usally hear a hunter coming for quite a ways if your listening.


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

The only place at Tappan I've hunted is around the spillway. If you go back in on the side where the parking lot is, theres a nice little path, then it turns really thick, lots of deer back there


----------

